# redfish and croakers



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Fished the 17th avenue bridge last night.Caught a few croakers white trout and mullett,some were a good size.My friend i was with caught a nice red 25inchs,I lost one myself.It started to get good around 9pm,when the tide started moving in.But we left because of having to be up very early the next day.


----------



## Silver (Jun 18, 2009)

what were you using for bait?


----------



## liam (Oct 7, 2007)

Fresh cut mullett,and fresh dead shrimp


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job liam, sounds like you had a decent night.


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Were there "Bait-sized" Croakers there in the shallows ??


----------

